# Creative Spam. . .



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2008)

Normally I don't give spam email the time of day because it goes straight into a special folder of my email and I only have to go delete it every so often (or let it delete itself after a preset number of days), but I have noticed lately a new trick of spammers: funny subject lines. 

I haven't actually opened these emails and wouldn't suggest doing so, but today I had two that had the following subject lines:

"Madonna and Angelina fight to adopt Jamie Lynn's baby."
and
"Jesus Christ to star in next Batman film."

Both of them made me pause. They still got deleted, but those are really interesting headlines, aren't they?


----------



## Persephone (Jul 24, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> "Jesus Christ to star in next Batman film."




lol! What a weird headline!


----------



## ltas (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha, I see your Angelina and raise it with

_"Nation Mourns the Tragic Departure of Britney Spears"_

(Received today.)

I'm almost tempted to subscribe to that particular spambot's newsfeed .


Disclaimer: I don't see anything funny in death, and I have nothing in particular against Britney Spears, but considering how, say, 92 percent of the population would be all too happy to never hear another ''news story'' about Britney Spears again, the headline is just... perfect. )[/size)


----------



## Persephone (Jul 24, 2008)

ltas said:


> Haha, I see your Angelina and raise it with
> 
> _"Nation Mourns the Tragic Departure of Britney Spears"_
> 
> ...



Where are all those spams coming from? lol! I also find the Britney economy very tiresome. This includes the Lohan files, the Miley Chronicles, and anything about the Jonas brothers is just annoying.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, the wonder of smarter spam

I get tons of these messages and they have *no* purpose, no links, no attachments, just garbage words. They string popular phrases and popular names together like an ad-lib book


----------

